# Post your pedalboards!



## GorillaSalsa (Dec 10, 2009)

Thread title says it all. Here's mine: 

Everything on the black pedalboard is in the effects loop of my Hot Rod Deville 4x10. Everything else goes in front of the amp. It's not nearly as complete as I'd like it to be. I'm still hoping to get some pitch shifters, a dedicated looper, a vibe, a couple more delays, a ring mod, and I'd like to replace some of the simpler pedals with more versatile versions (Small Clone replaced with a Stereo Polychorus, for instance.) I'd also like to get some True Bypass Strips to hook all this stuff up to and make it easier to manage. It suits my needs well enough now, though, that I'm never caught off guard when writing (i.e. writing a riff that I think would sound great through a vibe pedal, and not having one.)

Also, this picture illustrates my Electro-Harmonix love affair very well.

Tell me what you think, and post yours too!




(Click on the photo to go to the Flickr page and see the notes of what each pedal is and does if you like.)


----------



## thesimo (Dec 10, 2009)

lol does this even count?


----------



## GorillaSalsa (Dec 10, 2009)

thesimo said:


> lol does this even count?



Not enough _knobs_.


----------



## jymellis (Dec 10, 2009)

and


----------



## cow 7 sig (Dec 11, 2009)

well,i have 2 set ups.it depends on my mood but mainly the X3L in the loop of the T2




or this set up.





i swap shit around for the last set up all the time,like ill take that wah out and run with my ZW45 wah, theres a boss flanger thats not in that pic that i put in there other times along with a heap of othere stomps[i really have lots lol),i use a THE WEAPON for other bits here n there as well so i just change pedals around all the time .same with the boost up front,im back to the ZW44 but ill swap it out for either my bad monkey or ts7.but my main is the top pic


----------



## Sang-Drax (Dec 11, 2009)

Oooo I love seeing pedalboards. Mine is just a pod x3 in the loop of my Lifesound Horizon a.k.a. Dual Recto clone  .


----------



## col (Dec 11, 2009)

EHX Soul Preacher->Line6 M9-> EHX HOG->ZCat Blender->Copilot Gyroscope->ZCat Polyoctaver2->Boss HM-2->MXR 6-band eq


----------



## DILFalmighty (Dec 11, 2009)

i just go with the 3x live, less things to give you noise! i use a compressor but technically thats not in the petal board


----------



## Sang-Drax (Dec 11, 2009)

How the hell don't you guys get lost with so much tapdancing? 

I can't wait to have all my rig hooked to a midi chain myself... just controlling my pod and a footswitch at the same time seems impossible to me.


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 11, 2009)

i used to have a huge pedal set up. now i just use it for recording. sigh. i still miss it. but it did weigh a fucking TON. pretty lights though.


----------



## GorillaSalsa (Dec 11, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> How the hell don't you guys get lost with so much tapdancing?



What tapdancing? If I want an effect on, I know where it is because my pedalboard is my baby.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Dec 11, 2009)

^ suppose you're playing a clean chorus and you want to change to the lead channel without chorus and with delay...


----------



## Decipher (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't have the X2 Wireless anymore and the RV5 is for sale.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Dec 11, 2009)

The Xotic BB Preamp is my baby 

Some day I shall have a GCX Switcher and Ground Control to control these, my Midiverb 4 and Rane EQ. I like really wet cleans with the dyna comp, so it's a bitch to hit like 6 switches at once to get a passable clean sound. Even though it's a pretty simple board I can achieve some wacked out shoegaze sounds with just the DD-7 and Midiverb 4. I need a Volume Pedal too, but I don't know if it will fit on the board.


----------



## danenachtrieb (Dec 11, 2009)

im digging all of the electro harmonix on the OP's board, i love that company


----------



## GorillaSalsa (Dec 12, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> ^ suppose you're playing a clean chorus and you want to change to the lead channel without chorus and with delay...



I'd just fade out the clean chord sounds with a volume pedal, press the 3 switches I needed and start the next section. If you can't properly write a transition around things you need to do equipment wise, you need to be buying books and not pedals.



danenachtrieb said:


> im digging all of the electro harmonix on the OP's board, i love that company



Thanks.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 12, 2009)

My pedalboard is on constant evolution. I say constant evolution because playing in 3 bands (guitar and bass), maintaing a full setup like this is a pain in the ass, especially conisidering some pedals become superfluous on certain projects. 


Last known photo attached (early 2008): 

Damn, what a mess, but everything was carefully mapped out to make sure tap dancing is done efficiently. 

DS-1 is retired in favour of a Vox Satchurator. Depends on band, the Satch gets swapped with a stock TS-9. 

The FB Bassman was an afterthought only used to try to blend a clean amp with my Triple XXX. Shouldn't be there, but I added just for the sake of completion and measurements. 

Ignore the old Digitech RP6. It just ended up in the photo. That thing is retired and handed down to my drummer. 

New additions: 
Vox Time Machine, need to find room on the board. 
Boss DM-2, second one. I destroyed my first, but because the time machine is so good, I may consider getting another one. 

The funniest part of all that is that this thing just barely fits in the back seat of my car.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 12, 2009)

signalgrey said:


> i used to have a huge pedal set up. now i just use it for recording. sigh. i still miss it. but it did weigh a fucking TON. pretty lights though.



Post pics, I'd love to see it.


----------



## renzoip (Dec 12, 2009)

thesimo said:


> lol does this even count?




I got the same pedal board!


----------



## Sang-Drax (Dec 12, 2009)

GorillaSalsa said:


> I'd just fade out the clean chord sounds with a volume pedal, press the 3 switches I needed and start the next section. If you can't properly write a transition around things you need to do equipment wise, you need to be buying books and not pedals.



That was a little uncalled for.


----------



## GorillaSalsa (Dec 12, 2009)

Sang-Drax said:


> That was a little uncalled for.



I didn't mean it in a harsh way, but I can see how that could be misconstrued, sorry.


----------



## christpuncher66 (Dec 12, 2009)

dude, how awesome is that electric mistress and stereo memory man!? i want those so bad.. and also the cathedral pedal. fucking reverse fucking reverb, man


----------



## ihave27frets (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## GorillaSalsa (Dec 13, 2009)

christpuncher66 said:


> dude, how awesome is that electric mistress and stereo memory man!? i want those so bad.. and also the cathedral pedal. fucking reverse fucking reverb, man



The Deluxe Electric Mistress will never leave my board, and I plan to slowly outsource each of my favorite delay functions on the SMMH to other delay units. It's a great unit, but it adds a lot of noise when in the effects loop and not playing anything. Which reminds me, I need to get an iSP Decimator...

By the way, I want the Cathedral pretty bad, too, but only for the infinite reverb function.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Dec 13, 2009)

mienz on diff days


----------



## Zugster (Dec 13, 2009)

A few of these pedals were made for me by people I met online and are very special to me. The Bloody Murder of course. There is also the AC Fuzz and the especially well made Retro-Comp compressor (blue pedal to the left of the EQ). It's all powered by a Voodoo Labs PP2+ mounted underneath.


----------



## Leuchty (Dec 15, 2009)

http://img706.imageshack.us/i/dsc01173n.jpg/

Nothing spectacular. Planning to change a few things.

Sorry for the massive picture.


----------



## greeny23 (Feb 14, 2011)

WHY LET THIS THREAD DIE?!?!


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 14, 2011)

I used to have a shit ton of pedals, but I got stupid during the divorce and move, and sold them all.

I'll slowly re-acquire them.


----------



## greeny23 (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Double A (Feb 14, 2011)

Sang-Drax said:


> ^ suppose you're playing a clean chorus and you want to change to the lead channel without chorus and with delay...


That is what line switchers are for.

I have one more pedal coming in Thursday so I will post my set up then.


----------



## xfkx (Feb 14, 2011)

added my old whammy IV in the empty space so it's complete, i'll post the updated picture if I have a chance to take a photo (or someone takes it for me like in this case)


----------



## greeny23 (Feb 14, 2011)

^FIRE!!!


----------



## vlover (Feb 14, 2011)

Very dirty and messy....like my women


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Feb 14, 2011)

Controll Issues....


----------



## Soubi7string (Feb 14, 2011)

picture of my future one to come


----------



## vlover (Feb 14, 2011)

Guitarwiz2k said:


> Controll Issues....



You trust your laptop on the floor like that?


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Feb 15, 2011)

vlover said:


> You trust your laptop on the floor like that?


 
Sure... When I'm setting up sound, it's open, but when Gigging, the lid is closed; but it still stays running.  Sometimes I drop something over top of it, depending on where I am, but It's pretty safe, as long as no one throws beer on it, but that would ruin any other thing...


----------



## ChrisWFTS (Feb 15, 2011)

Not too extensive but Im still building


----------



## RevDrucifer (Feb 15, 2011)

When I originally built the board itself, I mapped out what will be going on it eventually, the GCPro, 2 expression pedals and a wah. At home I generally just play straight into the amp, so I don't bother keeping the DS-1 or WH-2 plugged in.


----------



## yingmin (Feb 15, 2011)

Guitarwiz2k said:


> It's pretty safe, as long as no one throws bear on it, but that would ruin any other thing...


I really wish this weren't just a typo.

Seeing all these huge pedalboards just reminds me why I went rack in the first place. Every time I think about buying an individual pedal, I quickly realize why it wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Feb 15, 2011)

yingmin said:


> I really wish this weren't just a typo.
> 
> Seeing all these huge pedalboards just reminds me why I went rack in the first place. Every time I think about buying an individual pedal, I quickly realize why it wouldn't be worth it.


 
That's pretty much why I went rack myself. The pedalboard is the controller for my Axe-Fx, and of course, the Roland GR-30 for Midi synth stuff, then I use the computer for additional triggered sounds through the GR-30. It's pretty nice for playing experimental Jazz, Fusion, some Prog Metal, and things like that... I suppose you could use it for many other styles too, but that's how I use it.


----------



## greeny23 (Feb 15, 2011)

Guitarwiz2k said:


> That's pretty much why I went rack myself. The pedalboard is the controller for my Axe-Fx, and of course, the Roland GR-30 for Midi synth stuff, then I use the computer for additional triggered sounds through the GR-30. It's pretty nice for playing experimental Jazz, Fusion, some Prog Metal, and things like that... I suppose you could use it for many other styles too, but that's how I use it.




You guys are boring! The only way i would get a rack setup is if it had pedals on shelves and i had a gigrig setup.. somewhat like john mayer. Pedals are tone and mojo. Racks are phony!


----------



## yingmin (Feb 15, 2011)

greeny23 said:


> You guys are boring! The only way i would get a rack setup is if it had pedals on shelves and i had a gigrig setup.. somewhat like john mayer. Pedals are tone and mojo. Racks are phony!



Well, I'm certainly convinced of the error of my ways.


----------



## greeny23 (Feb 15, 2011)

yingmin said:


> Well, I'm certainly convinced of the error of my ways.



glad to have converted another rack tragic.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Feb 15, 2011)

greeny23 said:


> glad to have converted another rack tragic.


 
Sorry to hear that man, I'm afraid I'll never use pedals since you'll never really get the tone out of them you buy them for because, as soon as you add another one either, behind or in front of that one, "Tone change", and added noise. On top of that, I've used my JMP1 and an old Korg A1 for Years, with the pedalboard controller to control it. Now I've switched to the Axe-Fx Standard after 18 years with the other gear, and I've NEVER broken down, or been left at a loss. Then there is the apparent selection of effects. 

I must admitt, not all effects processors are alike, and most of them aren't worh a darn, so I can sympathize with some who stay away from the rack, but since I've also had the pleasure of working in a music store where I can test, choose and refuse, I can say I'll even pass up any Eventide for this Axe-Fx, but I never saw that even an Eventide was "That much better" to sway me from my old Korg for ease of use, and selection of effects.... TILL NOW! 

I must also say, if you're not a technical minded person, and prefer the ease of single pedals, the rack is also not for you as well. My close friend has the same setup as I use within the fractal, but he finds it easier to use his analog pedals than to use a multi box, but he's praised my tone for years. And since I'm a tone geek, and I respect his opinion, I took to heart when he said I've got one of the better tones he's heard from a rack system, since I even use anything stock, and almost completely understand how to manipulate rack processors. As long as they are designed like the Korg A1, or now Axe-Fx.


----------



## Soubi7string (Feb 15, 2011)

Analog pedals will always have something Axe FX does not


----------



## Zugster (Feb 15, 2011)

Soubi7string said:


> Analog pedals will always have something Axe FX does not


 
You mean like lots of 6" connector cables that can flake out?


----------



## Soubi7string (Feb 15, 2011)

Zugster said:


> You mean like lots of 6" connector cables that can flake out?



Axe FX isn't invincible ya know.
all it takes is one dumbass to fuck everything up.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Feb 15, 2011)

I guess I can say since it's built so well, and the support is so good, even it breaks, I'm not worried about getting it fixed; and I get a pretty good bang for the buck if you look at: # of Effects, Amp Models, Time it may take in a studio to record, Ease of use, time on a gig to set up... Works for me!


----------



## Gren (Feb 15, 2011)

Hahaha hell yes! Rack vs. pedal war. 

Seriously though I myself use a bit of both - I've got an Alesis rack processor and I'm now building a pedal board for anything the Midiverb doesn't do, wah, phaser, OD etc. 

Cool boards in this thread, real pedal porn.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Feb 15, 2011)

Gren said:


> Hahaha hell yes! Rack vs. pedal war.
> 
> Seriously though I myself use a bit of both - I've got an Alesis rack processor and I'm now building a pedal board for anything the Midiverb doesn't do, wah, phaser, OD etc.
> 
> Cool boards in this thread, real pedal porn.


 
LoL Yes... See there, and I wanted the same, some type of wah pedal, and I was going to buy the dunlop rack wah for 600 bucks. Then I was going to get another compressor for the front of my rig, and I wanted to get either some type of tube OD pedal or some type of boost to capture that classic blues overdriven sound; now I get all that in one box. Motion triggered wah, true stereo chorus, phaser, flanger, OD models like cracy: "The RAT", "OCD", "Tube Screamer" model... And even if they're not exact, you can mod them to your choice. 

So in stead of getting the expensive ULTRA, which I didn't have use for some of the effects, I got the standard; so with the exception of the looper, I got the unit I'll make the most use of.


----------



## Soubi7string (Feb 15, 2011)

Guitarwiz2k said:


> I guess I can say since it's built so well, and the support is so good, even it breaks, I'm not worried about getting it fixed; and I get a pretty good bang for the buck if you look at: # of Effects, Amp Models, Time it may take in a studio to record, Ease of use, time on a gig to set up... Works for me!



it doesn't work for me
I'm just not a fan of 1)racks 2)Digital modelling
I prefer a good ol amp head,cab, and pedal board


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Feb 16, 2011)

Soubi7string said:


> it doesn't work for me
> I'm just not a fan of 1)racks 2)Digital modelling
> I prefer a good ol amp head,cab, and pedal board


 
I guess I cheat a bit, because since I've only needed to use the JMP1, it was probably easier or easy to model, so I immdiately got my tone back, then I don't go straight out to a PA, I actually use a Mesa 20/20 as my power amp, to two old ADA splitstack 100w cabs.


----------



## Soubi7string (Feb 16, 2011)

Guitarwiz2k said:


> I guess I cheat a bit, because since I've only needed to use the JMP1, it was probably easier or easy to model, so I immdiately got my tone back, then I don't go straight out to a PA, I actually use a Mesa 20/20 as my power amp, to two old ADA splitstack 100w cabs.



still a rack unit
plus
different pedals hold different tones
I highly doubt Axe Fx can bit crush


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Feb 16, 2011)

I'd have to say, if you can find someone local to try it out, or just try it for the 15 days they give for a full money back, I'd give it a try. It is expensive, but much like my korg that I held on for 18 years, I've gotten my money's worth out of it. 

Listening to online demos and videos doesn't do it justice at all... Not one of them.

It is true that different pedals have different tones, but what I looked for in this unit was transparency, so my guitars true tone comes out. But you do hear a distinct difference between effect models, amp models, speaker models, and that digital sound isn't there at all, as well as that feeling you get when you're playing tubes, this thing gives you that feel.

Geez!!! I sound like a Fractal Audio rep... LoL

I do keep this in mind though... if you're a minimalist or a traditionalist, no amount of convincing will do when it comes to what you prefer.


----------



## Soubi7string (Feb 16, 2011)

Guitarwiz2k said:


> I'd have to say, if you can find someone local to try it out, or just try it for the 15 days they give for a full money back, I'd give it a try. It is expensive, but much like my korg that I held on for 18 years, I've gotten my money's worth out of it.
> 
> Listening to online demos and videos doesn't do it justice at all... Not one of them.
> 
> ...



nah I just don't like axe fx.I do respect the potential and overall unit but I just don't care for it


----------



## M2K (Feb 16, 2011)

What I current;y have. Simplicity always sounds good.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Feb 16, 2011)

Soubi7string said:


> nah I just don't like axe fx.I do respect the potential and overall unit but I just don't care for it


 
Wow, I'd love to know what you dislike abot it. I've found it fairly nice so far, especially through my 20/20. I personally woudn't do the solid state amp thing, but this works for me, besides the numerious effects possible.


----------



## Soubi7string (Feb 16, 2011)

Guitarwiz2k said:


> Wow, I'd love to know what you dislike abot it. I've found it fairly nice so far, especially through my 20/20. I personally woudn't do the solid state amp thing, but this works for me, besides the numerious effects possible.



too much shit I'd never use, so therefore I'd be wasting 2 grand on something that could be for something else.
also its a rack unit, not fond of the rack unit.
Plus digital always lacks something an actual amp has IMO


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 16, 2011)

It's starting to break (water spills, amps sitting on it, drops, throws), but it still sounds nice.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Feb 16, 2011)

Soubi7string said:


> too much shit I'd never use, so therefore I'd be wasting 2 grand on something that could be for something else.
> also its a rack unit, not fond of the rack unit.
> Plus digital always lacks something an actual amp has IMO


 
I figured that's probably why... I personally would use mine to the fullest, being that I not only play Jazz, Metal, Prog, Blues, Reggae and sometimes Contemporary Christian music, I'm always using different amp models in it. 

Then there are the Fx's. I'd use the Roland Jazz for the obvious, a Plexi for the blues band, JMP1 & Mesa Mk 4 Sims for any fusion, metal or prog, then the flangers, phasers, wah, CHORUSES!, and Delays, Nice clean verb that's as good as any I've heard, spring or otherwise.

It's perfect for anyone doing multiple styles of music... Or for those who are into the "Cover Band" or General business bands, or even studio musicians. That's why I agree with you in part that if you won't use it to the fulles potential, it's a HUGE waste of money, if you'll only use a delay, verb, chorus, maybe a wah, and a single amp tone, Clean/Distortion. Any channel switching amp and a few pedals can do that job. But to take it up a notch for multi genre or studio musicians, it's perfect.


----------



## greeny23 (Feb 16, 2011)

Racks are for people who dont like fun.

that is all.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Feb 16, 2011)

greeny23 said:


> Racks are for people who dont like fun.
> 
> that is all.


 
LoL... I want to have fun dancin' with the crowd, not dancin' on my pedals!


----------



## greeny23 (Feb 16, 2011)

im a bedroom player, my only crowd is my cat. and she hates me.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Feb 16, 2011)

greeny23 said:


> im a bedroom player, my only crowd is my cat. and she hates me.


 
LoL... Captive audience. Nice!


----------



## Soubi7string (Feb 16, 2011)

Guitarwiz2k said:


> I figured that's probably why... I personally would use mine to the fullest, being that I not only play Jazz, Metal, Prog, Blues, Reggae and sometimes Contemporary Christian music, I'm always using different amp models in it.
> 
> Then there are the Fx's. I'd use the Roland Jazz for the obvious, a Plexi for the blues band, JMP1 & Mesa Mk 4 Sims for any fusion, metal or prog, then the flangers, phasers, wah, CHORUSES!, and Delays, Nice clean verb that's as good as any I've heard, spring or otherwise.
> 
> It's perfect for anyone doing multiple styles of music... Or for those who are into the "Cover Band" or General business bands, or even studio musicians. That's why I agree with you in part that if you won't use it to the fulles potential, it's a HUGE waste of money, if you'll only use a delay, verb, chorus, maybe a wah, and a single amp tone, Clean/Distortion. Any channel switching amp and a few pedals can do that job. But to take it up a notch for multi genre or studio musicians, it's perfect.



well I just use effects I like.(Phase Shifter,Delay,Harmonizer/Pitch Shifter,Ring Mod,Dying battery Sim,Bit Crusher,Fuzz,Killswitch)
which are rather odd effects that the Axe FX doesn't have
and all the amp sims and cab sims would cause too much tone ADD and I'd never have a set tone.
Plus, I'd never be able to have control over the fx as much as I do live and with pedals.I'd have to run, set the 3 or 4 FX then run back, then etc etc
when I can tap said 3 or 4 fx easily and turn them off without losing time.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Feb 17, 2011)

Soubi7string said:


> well I just use effects I like.(Phase Shifter,Delay,Harmonizer/Pitch Shifter,Ring Mod,Dying battery Sim,Bit Crusher,Fuzz,Killswitch)
> which are rather odd effects that the Axe FX doesn't have
> and all the amp sims and cab sims would cause too much tone ADD and I'd never have a set tone.
> Plus, I'd never be able to have control over the fx as much as I do live and with pedals.I'd have to run, set the 3 or 4 FX then run back, then etc etc
> when I can tap said 3 or 4 fx easily and turn them off without losing time.


 
The Axe-Fx does have many of the effects you mentioned. Phase Shifter,Delay,Harmonizer/Pitch Shifter, and Fuzz; but some of the effects, Ring Mod, Dying Battery Sim, Bit Crusher, and Killswitch weren't there that I saw, and I believe they were specialized effects.

I get the overall feeling with the axe that, they made it for industry guitarists who are using the axe in live or recording situations that are above the normal consumer users. Which is in part why it doesn't come with silly USB connections, or even fire wire... It was made to model amps and give guitarists a more compact way of setting up, taring down and moving on to the next gig quickly, efficiently and being able to have your tone from one place to the next with little adjustments.

These are all the effects within the Fractal... The Ultra does have more, like the Ring Modulator

http://axefxwiki.guitarlogic.org/index.php?title=Feature_comparison


----------



## yingmin (Feb 17, 2011)

Guitarwiz2k said:


> The Axe-Fx does have many of the effects you mentioned. Phase Shifter,Delay,Harmonizer/Pitch Shifter, and Fuzz; but some of the effects, Ring Mod, Dying Battery Sim, Bit Crusher, and Killswitch weren't there that I saw, and I believe they were specialized effects.
> 
> I get the overall feeling with the axe that, they made it for industry guitarists who are using the axe in live or recording situations that are above the normal consumer users. Which is in part why it doesn't come with silly USB connections, or even fire wire... It was made to model amps and give guitarists a more compact way of setting up, taring down and moving on to the next gig quickly, efficiently and being able to have your tone from one place to the next with little adjustments.
> 
> ...



I can respect your diligence in defending your choice of gear, but you're arguing against vintage/analog snobs who are never going to agree with you no matter how sound and logical your argument is.


----------



## Soubi7string (Feb 17, 2011)

yingmin said:


> I can respect your diligence in defending your choice of gear, but you're arguing against *vintage/analog snobs* who are never going to agree with you no matter how sound and logical your argument is.



seriously, there was no call for that dude.
I wasn't disrespecting dudes choice and I simply stated that it doesn't have the effects I want and isn't what I prefer.Why you would start calling anyone a snob for preferring pedals over digital is beyond me.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Feb 17, 2011)

yingmin said:


> I can respect your diligence in defending your choice of gear, but you're arguing against vintage/analog snobs who are never going to agree with you no matter how sound and logical your argument is.


 
I completely understand where you're coming from, like my friend who swears by his Gibson Les Paul, but there are so many companies out there cranking out gear all day long, that guitars can almost be made by anyone who'd take the time. 

Same go with processors... I like the fact that this fella took the time to build something that he wanted to use, and in turn saw a market to sell it. I respect that aspect. Now as for the analog gear, I've opened some of them, and they are still digital circut boards in some, and others are straight up digital, like some of boss's pedals. Then there are the elite pedals over $200 bucks, to that I say, If I had a choice, I'd still buy the fractal, but if there was one single pedal that I wanted in particular, I'd use that in conjunction with the fractal, but it does modeling so well, I didn't see the point. 

As I said before, I now use my JMP1 as a practice headphone amp, and sometimes for reamping if someone wants to use it to record. The one thing I'd love to see in this is, the option to change the type of tubes some of the sim tube amps run on, but that's in the tweaking anyway, as long as you understand what each thing does, you can get any sound you require.


----------



## yingmin (Feb 17, 2011)

Soubi7string said:


> seriously, there was no call for that dude.
> I wasn't disrespecting dudes choice and I simply stated that it doesn't have the effects I want and isn't what I prefer.Why you would start calling anyone a snob for preferring pedals over digital is beyond me.



If you merely "prefer" pedals, there would be no problem. Lots of people PREFER pedals to rack, and I have no beef with them. You're finding absolutely any reason you can to tear down the AxeFX, no matter how insubstantial they are. Some of your arguments are so bad that they actually work against your general thesis.



Soubi7string said:


> still a rack unit
> plus
> different pedals hold different tones
> I highly doubt Axe Fx can bit crush


Your principle argument against the AxeFX, the one you've brought up most frequently, is that it's a rack unit. That's nothing but mindless snobbery, and I'm not sorry if you don't like my saying so. And yes, it's true that different pedals hold different tones. That's why units like the AxeFX model several of the same types of pedals, so you get, for example, a TS9 overdrive as well as an OD808 overdrive, and others as well. 

Also, appealing to bit crushing is self-defeating, because it's a digital effect that was, until somewhat recently, not even available in pedal form. If there had been enough of a demand for it, Fractal, or companies like Boss, Digitech, TC, etc. could have put bit crushing into their processors before pedal players ever got their hands on one.



Soubi7string said:


> Axe FX isn't invincible ya know.
> all it takes is one dumbass to fuck everything up.


This isn't even an argument. All it takes is one dumbass to fuck up your amp. All it takes is one dumbass to fuck up your pedalboard. Besides that, if one pedal goes out on your pedalboard, you have to troubleshoot the whole thing, find the one bad pedal, one bad power supply, one bad cable, etc. that's preventing the whole shebang from working. Obviously the AxeFX can fail, but if you're smart, you have some kind of a backup.



Soubi7string said:


> well I just use effects I like.(Phase Shifter,Delay,Harmonizer/Pitch Shifter,Ring Mod,Dying battery Sim,Bit Crusher,Fuzz,Killswitch) which are rather odd effects that the Axe FX doesn't have


As has been stated, the AxeFX does have most of those effects, and more. Also, Fractal can update the firmware any time, to give you those effects, and even effects that don't exist in pedal form.



Soubi7string said:


> and all the amp sims and cab sims would cause too much tone ADD and I'd never have a set tone.


That's entirely on you. Maybe you like a specific sound, so you only use one or two different tones, so you use the same amp and cab sim on every preset. Or maybe you enjoy the freedom, so every preset is a completely different sound. What's wrong with either one? Just because it's there doesn't mean you have to use it.



Soubi7string said:


> Plus, I'd never be able to have control over the fx as much as I do live and with pedals.I'd have to run, set the 3 or 4 FX then run back, then etc etc
> when I can tap said 3 or 4 fx easily and turn them off without losing time.


This is only a problem if you live in some alternate reality where MIDI doesn't exist. In the real world, you can not only turn all of those effects on or off with one tap instead of 3, 4, 5, 6, however many, but you can call up different VERSIONS of them. You don't have to use the same delay every time, or the same phase shifter. You actually have far MORE control over them, because you can not only save presets with completely different settings, you can also assign expression to them so that you can keep your hands free and control whatever you want with your feet.

To top it all off, who says that the AxeFX has to be the only piece of gear you use? Go ahead and run the AxeFX with a head and cab, or with some pedals, or all of the above. 

Hell, I don't even own an AxeFX, nor do I want one. I'm not some rabid Fractal fanboy jumping in to defend his own personal snobbery. Your arguments against it just don't really hold any water. You don't want to use one, fine. Don't.


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Feb 17, 2011)

yingmin said:


> If you merely "prefer" pedals, there would be no problem. Lots of people PREFER pedals to rack, and I have no beef with them. You're finding absolutely any reason you can to tear down the AxeFX, no matter how insubstantial they are. Some of your arguments are so bad that they actually work against your general thesis.
> 
> 
> Your principle argument against the AxeFX, the one you've brought up most frequently, is that it's a rack unit. That's nothing but mindless snobbery, and I'm not sorry if you don't like my saying so. And yes, it's true that different pedals hold different tones. That's why units like the AxeFX model several of the same types of pedals, so you get, for example, a TS9 overdrive as well as an OD808 overdrive, and others as well.
> ...


 

To add, as I said before... There are plenty of choces out there, and sometimes amp models sound alike becuse most amp companies copy sounds of yet other amps, but even if you want, you can design a completely new amp to your specs. 

As for effects, Go to the Axe-Forum, and you'll find that there's a page to request effects, and depending on the popularity of the request, it may be seen in a new firmware update... for free! Imagine that, a new sim, mod, pedal or update for a great price.


----------



## Soubi7string (Feb 17, 2011)

yingmin said:


> If you merely "prefer" pedals, there would be no problem. Lots of people PREFER pedals to rack, and I have no beef with them. You're finding absolutely any reason you can to tear down the AxeFX, no matter how insubstantial they are. Some of your arguments are so bad that they actually work against your general thesis.
> 
> 
> Your principle argument against the AxeFX, the one you've brought up most frequently, is that it's a rack unit. That's nothing but mindless snobbery, and I'm not sorry if you don't like my saying so. And yes, it's true that different pedals hold different tones. That's why units like the AxeFX model several of the same types of pedals, so you get, for example, a TS9 overdrive as well as an OD808 overdrive, and others as well.
> ...



dude you're the one gettin all irritated, I'm just discussing with the dude why I don't prefer one lol, and my reasons, be they insubstantial or not, are my reasons.I'm not being a snob, just stating why I don't like it. so just chill man lol


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Feb 17, 2011)

It's cool... I get it, my buddy Scott has been through soldano, bugera, marshall, fender, roland, crate, vox, and peavey, that I know of, he's gone rack and got a JMP1 and a marshall 50/50, sold that for a marshall 20/20 with the JMP, then ditched it all and got a Rocktron Chameleon and he's been happy ever since. And he's always been a dieheard, Gibson Les Paul Vintage, Marshall amp plug in the front with no pedals, purist, but now that he's way older his views has changed from the popular to the usable. Not my particular tone or likeing, but he loves his Rocktron. 

We all get what we want for various reasons, and I understand that, but in the end it's all about the tone and what you're comfortable with. I never intended on getting rid of my own JMP1 and Korg A1, but after gigging for years with it, the frustration of slow channel switching motivated me to switch. For close to 18 years I've waited for a unit and seen them come and go as you said, but the only thing that caught my attention was this thing. I was even going to buy an Eventide Eclipse, but the reverbs weren't as realistic as you'd think. They're good at harmonizing, others are cheeply made, I've found the POD series buggy, and thus far the fractal has been solid as my Korg that>>> NEVER broke down in over 18 years... EVER. So for me, that's a selling point; great effects, solid workmanship, transparent effects, and reliable as an old shoe.


----------



## jacksonwarriormg (Feb 18, 2011)

This is my pedal board ,i built it with a wall mart case (20 $) and some piece of a sheet of 1/4 plywood and the velcros is from dollars store and nothing fall when im walking and i powered it with a 1spot adapter and daisy 
chain


----------



## greeny23 (Feb 19, 2011)

fix your link!


----------



## jacksonwarriormg (Feb 19, 2011)

do you see the picture ???,is the same a s the link


----------



## Soubi7string (Feb 19, 2011)

eewwwwww FZ-5
the rest is pretty cool though :thumbs up:


----------



## rug (Feb 20, 2011)

My band's got a 6 week break from playing out, so I figured now is the time to switch to my new (to me, anyway) pedalboard, and update a few things. The only thing I need to put on there before I wire it all up is a loop system - the $6 is there so I know exactly how much room I'll have for one before I order it. 

I'm planning on getting the 6 channel compact system so I can keep tone killing pedals (Whammy, DL4, I'm looking at you) out of my path when not in use. This is what I was planning on, do you guys know if there might be anything better? This was the best one I could find...and I'm about an inch short of being able to put the 8 channel loop on there. 

True Bypass Switching Systems, Guitar Effects, A/B Pedals, Pedal Boards, Stompboxes, Guitar Buffers, DIY Kits!!!

The board is actually made of some surprisingly sturdy peg board...so I'm hopeful that I might actually be able to stow the power supply below the board (it's at an angle, and there's a storage area directly underneath the board)...which would open up some board space for an Electro-Harmonix Cathedral Reverb.    

I really, really, really love my ENGL Powerball...but I do not love how monstrous that footswitch is. I could fit a ton more pedals on there if only it was a reasonable size. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

So yeah, what do you guys think?


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Feb 20, 2011)

Here's mine:







The cables are a bit messy in that pic, because the batteries ran out on the wireless and I had to switch to a lead. The only length I had lying around was 25', so....yeah.

It's actually a pretty simple rig:Wireless->Tuner->Volume->Wah->Nova Drive->Amp. In the loop, it's ISP Decimator->TC vintage chorus->TC Nova Delay. Most of it sits in the rack, which makes for a clean stage. I also have a second Nova Delay for my "other" rig, where I can run in full stereo. I use it as a 7ms stereo split on the right channel only, a la Petrucci. Sounds huge for rhythm work. And if I ever want a more "metal" sound, I just patch into the E530.


----------



## Double A (Feb 20, 2011)

Ok signal goes Turbo Tuner>Keely 4 Knob>TS7>ISP Deci G-string guitar in>G string guitar out>6505+

Loop: send to DOD 7 band eq>G String deci in>out to Boss Line selector with a boss DD-3 delay in the line selectors loop> return to amp.


----------



## rug (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh man, those are fucking SICK. And I *just* bought my pedalboard and am putting it together right now!!! Gah.

What's the average price for a nice, large board? I won't be able to buy one for a while, but I can invent a reason that I need one in about a year or so.


----------



## mrcheapyasui (Feb 21, 2011)

Here is my new pedal board. I built the thing last week. My old pedal board was overflowing so it was time to expand. The construction is pretty shitty, there's not a lot of square edges, but it doesn't look half bad from a distance. I still want to tung oil the wood perhaps. I also still have to wire input, output, send, return jacks and have an FX loop switch. 






Signal Path:
Korg Tuner -> Crybaby 95q Wah -> MXR Fuzz -> Bad Monkey OD -> My beloved DOD Gonkulator Modulator ->DIY OJ Squeeze Compressor -> Ernie Ball Volume -> Mesa Stiletto -> MXR 10 band EQ -> EHX Electric Mistress -> DIY Phaser -> Malekko Ekko 616 Delay -> Boss DD7 Delay -> Boss RV5 Reverb -> Voodoo Labs Tremolo


----------



## Soubi7string (Feb 22, 2011)

mrcheapyasui said:


> Here is my new pedal board. I built the thing last week. My old pedal board was overflowing so it was time to expand. The construction is pretty shitty, there's not a lot of square edges, but it doesn't look half bad from a distance. I still want to tung oil the wood perhaps. I also still have to wire input, output, send, return jacks and have an FX loop switch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this made me have to poo from its awesomeness


----------



## greeny23 (Feb 22, 2011)

mrcheapyasui said:


>



Hands down, that is the ugliest guitar i've ever seen


----------



## SpottedBeaver (Feb 22, 2011)

greeny23 said:


> Hands down, that is the ugliest guitar i've ever seen


 
I happen to agree. But the rest of the rig is just awsome.


----------



## mrcheapyasui (Feb 23, 2011)

Soubi7string said:


> this made me have to poo from its awesomeness


Dude, excellent! That is precisely the reaction I'm going for!



greeny23 said:


> Hands down, that is the ugliest guitar i've ever seen


Can't appreciate a swirl? That's too bad!! I do have boring guitars too.


----------



## greeny23 (Feb 23, 2011)

mrcheapyasui said:


> Can't appreciate a swirl? That's too bad!! I do have boring guitars too.



i think its mainly the pickups that got me. very odd colour.


----------



## bulb (Feb 24, 2011)

Here is mine, it is very complicated and wholesome



http:


----------



## signalgrey (Feb 24, 2011)

^ yer a classy fella Misha


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 24, 2011)

when you getting your fractal board Misha?

would post mine up but I'm trying to sell it all and get a new rig ..<


----------



## bulb (Feb 24, 2011)

13point9 said:


> when you getting your fractal board Misha?
> 
> would post mine up but I'm trying to sell it all and get a new rig ..<



it was backordered before the last two tours and i dont know if ill be able to get it in time for the next one, but im trying to get it soon!


----------



## Despised_0515 (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Leuchty (Feb 25, 2011)

They New Setup.


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 1, 2011)

would love to see more...


----------



## Soubi7string (Mar 1, 2011)

Your wish is granted CYBERSYN






Almost completed.Just need a modded Peavey XXL channel selector that A/B's when I select the clean channel so I have certain FX on for my clean channel and an Expression pedal for my Boss PH-3.


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice and tidy, Soubi!

Keep them coming people...


----------



## Soubi7string (Mar 20, 2011)

CYBERSYN said:


> Nice and tidy, Soubi!
> 
> Keep them coming people...



Dude it's even more tidy now, ready and willing to accommodate my voodoo man channel selector switch that's gonna be modded 
Will post an update here in a bit.


----------



## lookralphsbak (Mar 21, 2011)

Here is mine:








I'm gonna get my footswtich modded so that it ends up like this: 
*http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/145333-epic-pedal-board-completion-day.html*
Here are photos of the pedal:
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono][FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]http://i407.photobucket.com/albums/pp153/joelozzy/Gear/IMGP1085.jpg[/FONT]
http://i407.photobucket.com/albums/pp153/joelozzy/Gear/IMGP1086.jpg

 [/FONT]I also wanna mod the CS-3 and depending on how the metalzone sounds in my chain I will think of modding it.

Once I get my footswitch modded I'm bumping those 4 pedals up and putting the footswitch in and adding the metalzone. Well I'll add the metalzone regardless. I also am thinking of taking the delay out of the chain and running it in the effects loop. Judging by all the photos in this thread I may need to get a bigger pedal board soon lol, my board is made for 8 pedals but I can obviously get away with having 9, although it will become cramped! I can always take my tuner out and just keep it in the box... Adding it to the beginning of the chain for live gigs but then that would mean more work for me![FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono] 
[/FONT]


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 21, 2011)

^ Thats a nic simple board. You gots the essentials.


----------



## lookralphsbak (Mar 21, 2011)

CYBERSYN said:


> ^ Thats a nic simple board. You gots the essentials.


Thanks! I want more haha! I think I might look into getting another noisegate in the chain (one for pre compression/dist and one post). And if I get my footswitch modded I'm gonna have to pop it on the board bc it's gonna have inputs/outputs and loops which sucks because it's gonna take up spots that can fit 3 pedals! But worst case scenario is I take the tuner out or squeeze it somewhere


----------



## Inazone (Mar 22, 2011)

Signal path = Peavey wireless > Ibanez tuner > ART Xtreme preamp/effects > EHX Tube EQ > Rocktron Hush > Digitech Weapon > Tech 21 Boost DLA > power amp


----------



## Krucifixtion (Mar 23, 2011)

Don't mind some of the sub-par cables...I don't feel like overspending on something that's not gonna make that much difference at the moment


----------



## FilBack (Mar 24, 2011)

Here's mine. Custom made by Mr.RonFX.


----------

